# Virtualbox USB



## z662 (Feb 5, 2010)

Does anyone know when usb devices will be supported in Virtualbox? I noticed that the newest version has a menu option for them under devices however it does not detect anything yet. There are also no menu/settings for them in the Virtualbox settings. I am aware that FreeBSD 8.0 rewrote the USB stack so I would imagine that is one step in the right direction. Just wondered if anyone had any information on this or knew where I should look. The FreeBSD virtualbox wiki simply just says that it is not 'yet' implemented. Thanks


----------



## adamk (Feb 6, 2010)

The issue is that the OSE (Open Source Edition) of Virtualbox doesn't support USB. I imagine that the PUEL (Personal Use and Evaluation License) can't be ported to FreeBSD because certain components (such as USB support) are closed source.  I think FreeBSD users will have to wait till either FreeBSD is officially supported by Oracle as a host, or an open source implementation of the USB support is created.  In other words, no, I don't think anyone really knows when usb devices will be supported in VirtualBox on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## trybeingarun (Feb 9, 2010)

*usb access in virtualbox*

Hi,
I have a ubuntu system with virtualbox installed and I have installed freebsd 8 in virtualbox. I have enabled usb flash support in virtualbox and when I plug in my pen drive there is no /dev entry for pen drive...anybody knows how exactly to share pen drive in virtualbox?


----------

